# How does female heat works?



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

My girl is 7,5 months old. She started bleeding today and has swollen her parts.

*I've read:* heat lasts about *3 weeks*. *First week* it will be bloody. Then it turns waterly and she will be able to have puppies for next *2 weeks*. Is it accurate? I know that it might differ. But as a man, this isn't really my thing. And I need some basic guidlines. :|

Also I read, that small breeds get heat at 6 months, large at 24 months. Isn't it a little bit early for GSD?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My current GSD had her first heat at only 7 months. The female before that first came in at a year old, so there is a LOT of individual variation. I think the average for the GSD is about a year for a first heat. Even very large breed dogs should have had their first season before 2 years of age.

As far as the fertile period goes, that varies, too, even with the same female. For instance, one of my females was ready to breed, according to progesterone tests, at day 11. Next time I wanted to breed her, she was nowhere near ready on day 11 of her heat! Some of her heats are shorter (generally the one during the winter) and some are longer. One once went a full 30 days before she stopped bleeding! 

If you want to keep your female completely safe from having puppies, just assume she is fertile throughout the entire time she has any discharge. Sometimes a female has so little bleeding that the owner doesn't notice it, and she can be further along in her heat than you think!

Also, NEVER underestimate a dog's drive to reproduce. The stories I've heard!! Female opened her kennel, climbed an 8 ft. fence to get in with the stud. Stud broke out of his crate and chewed through TWO doors. I've even heard of litters conceived through a chain link fence!! [Yeah....OUCH!!]

Supervise her at ALL times when she's outside, and it's a good idea to drive her to the park to take her for a walk, so she doesn't leave a trail to your front door that an eager suitor can follow!

I once had a randy male mutt camped out on my doorstep for TWO WEEKS when my female was in season. I sent him off to the pound twice, but he STILL came back!


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

And once all the discharge stops, she is safe to go back to her routine? Is that the sign, I'm waiting for?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I start counting from the first day I see blood. So 21 days for sure that you need to be vigilant. I usually add 4 or 5 days to that just to make sure. Typically your dog will come in heat about every 6 to 8 months, but it could be sooner, especially on a young dog. It was less than 5 months this last time between heats for my dog Scarlet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

andywhite said:


> Also I read, that small breeds get heat at 6 months, large at 24 months. Isn't it a little bit early for GSD?


Where did you read that? I've never heard of a first heat at two years old! To be totally safe, I allow a full 4 weeks after first signs of discharge, since heats last an _average_ of 3 weeks. Better safe than sorry. 

Dena was already spayed when we got Keefer as a puppy, but he was around 4 when Halo went into heat. Even though he was neutered several years prior at around 15 months old he still reacted to her. It was easy to see when she was in standing heat because she'd raise her tail to him and he'd climb on and hump her, lol. We discouraged it but he'd keep trying, bless his heart. Once he was no longer interested and she wasn't flaunting herself at him, we figured she was probably done.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I was taught 21 days as well. Since I am crazy I just mark a month. I was told years ago by a breeder to follow 7 days coming in, 7 days ready, 7 days leaving, obviously that's a loose estimate but it helps track approximate times. I have had bitches come in heat the first time anywhere from 6-18 months. No puppies will be happening here. The rule that I follow is for 1 month from the first drops they go nowhere without me, on leash or securely fenced, eyes on at all times. If I leave the house and there are males in the house we do crates in separate rooms, doors closed securely in between. Remember that it isn't just the males that can be determined to procreate. I have seen bitches pull some pretty snaky crap to get to their boyfriends, and they seem to be even more creative then the boys if they choose to be.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

All I know is that when my dominant male plugs his nose into either one of the girl's behind, I am going to be in for a long FIVE full weeks of crate, rotate, and singing the blues.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Where did you read that? I've never heard of a first heat at two years old! To be totally safe, I allow a full 4 weeks after first signs of discharge, since heats last an _average_ of 3 weeks. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Dena was already spayed when we got Keefer as a puppy, but he was around 4 when Halo went into heat. Even though he was neutered several years prior at around 15 months old he still reacted to her. It was easy to see when she was in standing heat because she'd raise her tail to him and he'd climb on and hump her, lol. We discouraged it but he'd keep trying, bless his heart. Once he was no longer interested and she wasn't flaunting herself at him, we figured she was probably done.


A lot of sources say that!

For example if you google "dog heat", first result is webmd.com, which says: "
_When Does A Dog Experience Her First Estrus?
First estrus generally occurs when an unspayed female dog is between six and 24 months old._"


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

The 24 months is more so for giant breeds. My girl is in her second heat right now, perfectly timed 6 months after her first. She gets crazy snuggly and demanding, and I’m happy that she hates males during it, lol! I watch her like a hawk though. Be very careful of the strays around your neighbourhood - you might accumulate quite the following.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How are you going to manage this with your adopted street dog? I count a full month from the first drop of blood. Also watch the behavior of your male dog and the responses from the female. Usually females flirt and play the 'catch me if you can' ('playing hard to catch') game: lying on their elbows, butt up , ears back to invite the male to play. If he falls for her she jumps away. 
Good luck. Hope you don't end up with a litter ten little mutts. I think it is a rule that unplanned litters are huge.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

My stray dog is outside dog. He stays outside, except for a short visits in the house, when he wants food. So backyard doors will be now closed all day, in opposite of being opened all day. And my girl will be all day inside with me.

As I posted recently, we have motocycle to drive around with both my dogs. So Im capable of taking her for a walks to a places, where are no dogs. Unfortunately it means, that Archie (stray dog male) will be now neglected. Because I can't see how could he drive/go on a walk with us.

Right now our schedule is: 2 hours afternoon walk in remote areas ( playing, swimming, training) + 10 minutes night walk in the village. So GSD girl will be getting only 2 hours and Archie will be getting only 10 minutes walks.

Of course all my plans will change once I get first experience with having a dog in the heat. :smile2: My entire life we/I always had only males.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

andywhite said:


> First estrus generally occurs when an unspayed female dog is between six and 24 months old.[/I]"


Ah, okay. That doesn't mean that large breeds won't have a first heat until 24 months old, just that the first heat will occur somewhere in the 6 to 24 month range. I think Dena was around 8 months, Halo was close to a year, maybe 11 months. I don't remember with Cassidy and Sneaker.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Angel went into heat around 8 months old, her vulva was swollen a week be4 hand it was obvious. then she had spotting and i made sure she was on lock and key for the next month.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Its coyotes that are after Inga when she's in heat. They leave their calling cards on the driveway. No off leash potty breaks at night for Inga!


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

I just wanted to add that I had some females that came into heat three times a year. Anyone keeping a young, unspayed female should watch her carefully and see what's normal for her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

PRoberts said:


> I just wanted to add that I had some females that came into heat three times a year. Anyone keeping a young, unspayed female should watch her carefully and see what's normal for her.


I have an 8 year old female who came in heat 3 times a year up until this past year when she settled for two 6 week long heats. So yes there is no "normal". Again with that word I dislike. Lol.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So glad you started this thread! Mei will be six months VERY soon and we have NO idea what to expect lol. 

No one has asked this question yet....and my wife asked me this too...

Can she wear a dog diaper during heat? 

Ya, we're pretty clueless as well. Just been told to keep her in site at all times, and no social classes during. We plan on spaying her, still researching our options, after she has a heat cycle or two.


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

Mei said:


> Can she wear a dog diaper during heat?
> 
> Ya, we're pretty clueless as well. Just been told to keep her in site at all times, and no social classes during. We plan on spaying her, still researching our options, after she has a heat cycle or two.



Yes, she can wear a "sanitary product." The question is, will she?


I covered my floor with light-colored sheets and kept the dogs on them. As long as I was near they didn't mind. They were easy to launder and let me see literally, where they were along in the process.


Good Luck, and don't trust her.:wink2:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

PRoberts said:


> Yes, she can wear a "sanitary product." The question is, will she?
> 
> 
> I covered my floor with light-colored sheets and kept the dogs on them. As long as I was near they didn't mind. They were easy to launder and let me see literally, where they were along in the process.
> ...


 @PRoberts I have a stack of old sheets specifically for this! Other people think I am crazy, but the diapers I found messy and none of my girls kept them on. I guess people do things that work for them, I have mostly laminate flooring so I drop the sheets over the few rugs and on Shadows loveseat and keep the mop handy. I have never had an issue and as you said it keeps things visible. Lol.

For those who want to use diapers, they do NOT prevent breeding! Seen a few with oops litters because owners thought they did.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I keep bitches apart from dogs for the entire 3 weeks. Some bitches ovulate very early in the heat cycle. Others ovulate late. Usually the darker blood turns lighter around the time of ovulation. Usually dogs will change how they relate to her. At first they are just grooming her and checking her out. Then they will try to mount her. At some point, she will stand and flag her tail. That is called standing heat. Usually there is a three day window. 

All bitches are different.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Those bitch panties are expensive, and my dog have never kept them on. They ripped them to pieces!

I have 2 females. The older one is spayed. Between the two of them, they do a pretty good job of cleaning up the blood spots on the floors...

I got rid of my carpets long ago, due to my allergies and my German shedders.

Every female is different, every heat is different. With this most recent heat, it was day 15 before my female ovulated, which is unusually late.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Mei said:


> So glad you started this thread! Mei will be six months VERY soon and we have NO idea what to expect lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My girl pulls off the diapers quite fashionably 










I find they work well. She was too big for any of the throw away kind, so that was a waste. But these work great. We just put a feminine pad in and change it out every time she goes out to potty. We have two we swap between so they can be washed and kept clean. She doesn’t chew them, so it works. My only wish is that the Velcro went all the way along the attachment arm piece rather than just the end, as they can slip and make a funny looking baggy diaper, lol.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Femfa said:


> My girl pulls off the diapers quite fashionably
> 
> I find they work well. She was too big for any of the throw away kind, so that was a waste. But these work great. We just put a feminine pad in and change it out every time she goes out to potty. We have two we swap between so they can be washed and kept clean. She doesn’t chew them, so it works. My only wish is that the Velcro went all the way along the attachment arm piece rather than just the end, as they can slip and make a funny looking baggy diaper, lol.



What size are those? I've seen them on chewy, but didn't know what size to go with. Your girl looks about the same size as Mei.


Thanks!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Mei said:


> What size are those? I've seen them on chewy, but didn't know what size to go with. Your girl looks about the same size as Mei.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Ours were XL, we got them from Petsmart. Ryka is 73lb, so we went for the XL as the range was 55-90lbs vs the 35-90lbs for the large. Her waist measures at about 22” around where the Velcro goes.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Femfa said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > What size are those? I've seen them on chewy, but didn't know what size to go with. Your girl looks about the same size as Mei.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I put a kotex in the doggy diaper, and keep changing the kotex. The diapers I change to but not as often and less seepage.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

OK, so my girl is 2 days in the heat. And I thought about nice night walk. As Archie (my male dog) is not atracted to her yet.

I aborted that plan 6 houses down the road, as I started my walk with 2 dogs and came home with 7. :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: Lesson learned.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

andywhite said:


> OK, so my girl is 2 days in the heat. And I thought about nice night walk. As Archie (my male dog) is not atracted to her yet.
> 
> I aborted that plan 6 houses down the road, as I started my walk with 2 dogs and came home with 7. :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: Lesson learned.


Hahaha! This would be how smart people would catch strays. Just take your attractive nuisance for a stroll.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

andywhite said:


> OK, so my girl is 2 days in the heat. And I thought about nice night walk. As Archie (my male dog) is not atracted to her yet.
> 
> I aborted that plan 6 houses down the road, as I started my walk with 2 dogs and came home with 7. /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png Lesson learned.


Oh geez, I'm not looking forward to this. Can't believe the smell is that strong to attract dogs like that. 

How old is your girl? Mine turns six months next week and I hear it will happen. Anytime now until 12 months. I can tell she's grown up bit already. She makes a "aaaaah, that's the sweet spot" face when I rub her belly and hind leg area now lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

andywhite said:


> OK, so my girl is 2 days in the heat. And I thought about nice night walk. As Archie (my male dog) is not atracted to her yet.
> 
> I aborted that plan 6 houses down the road, as I started my walk with 2 dogs and came home with 7. :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: Lesson learned.


OMG, you were gutsy. When I read the second sentence, I thought "OH NO!" Now the entire canine male-dom knows. Better keep her with you the next three weeks at least. Sometimes we learn a lot in a very short time. Also keep an eye on Archie as he may be experienced in mating from his stray days. (btw do some look like him?) He may fight the other males during this time and he can mate with your female as well. The times that a female is fertile can differ between individual dogs.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Mei said:


> Oh geez, I'm not looking forward to this. Can't believe the smell is that strong to attract dogs like that.
> 
> How old is your girl? Mine turns six months next week and I hear it will happen. Anytime now until 12 months. I can tell she's grown up bit already. She makes a "aaaaah, that's the sweet spot" face when I rub her belly and hind leg area now lol.



She is 7.5 months old.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> OMG, you were gutsy. When I read the second sentence, I thought "OH NO!" Now the entire canine male-dom knows. Better keep her with you the next three weeks at least. Sometimes we learn a lot in a very short time. Also keep an eye on Archie as he may be experienced in mating from his stray days. (btw do some look like him?) He may fight the other males during this time and he can mate with your female as well. The times that a female is fertile can differ between individual dogs.


I know about at least 5 dogs, that looks exactly like a Archie! They are like copy+paste. :laugh2: Hard to say their relationship. They might be his litter mates, as they are friendly with Archies mother.

In this recent post 734945-diagnose-walking-drunk-falling-over.html#post9074905 I mentioned, that neighbor female is in the heat. And I saw Archie "locked" with her. So he definitely knows how to make puppies! (I tried to prevent him from mating, but it wouldn't make any difference, as she mated with ~10 different dogs anyway.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

andywhite said:


> OK, so my girl is 2 days in the heat. And I thought about nice night walk. As Archie (my male dog) is not atracted to her yet.
> 
> I aborted that plan 6 houses down the road, as I started my walk with 2 dogs and came home with 7. :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: Lesson learned.


See this is why you drive to somewhere, like in front of your sister's mother in law's house and then you walk around the block with your in-heat bitch. Pack her up in the car and drive her away, and all of dogdom will congregate in front of your sister's mother in law's house. >

Actually, someone ran over a skunk in front of my parents' house last night. I made the suggestion that "Wanda's" house is only about 300 yards down the road, we can relocate the carcus.... And my dad thought I was horrible for thinking that way. :grin2:It was potent.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait: who is Wanda, and why would you want to do this to her?? :surprise:


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I guess her heat is over. It was 14 days exactly. :smile2:

- First 7 days dogs were interested in her. Sniffed her. And she was bleeding.

- Next 7 days we had stray dogs camping in front of our house. Archie was trying to get to her. She was trying to get outside. Putting her tail on side and encouraging other dogs. Not so much bleeding.

Since this morning Archie is not interested in her at all again. We just come back from our first walk in the village and none of the dogs reacted to her in any way. Her parts are still swollen, but other than that nothing. 

And we even managed to go through our first heat without accidental breeding! 0 To be sure, I will keep the in the house all day for next 3 days, but I think we are safe to go back to our of leash walks with my supervision. At least if nothing changes... .


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

andywhite said:


> I guess her heat is over. It was 14 days exactly. :smile2:
> 
> - First 7 days dogs were interested in her. Sniffed her. And she was bleeding.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the detailed update!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

andywhite said:


> And once all the discharge stops, she is safe to go back to her routine? Is that the sign, I'm waiting for?


NO, NO, NO!!! Then they usually are the most fertile. Count a full 4 weeks from the first day of bleeding or until the vulva goes back in size (after the first heat the vulva remains a bit larger/mature from before that first heat). Have fun. You can tell from my last post here.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Some females don't ovulate until day 14, and I've heard of successful matings taking place as late as day 18!

Please continue to be vigilant...14 days is awfully short for a heat! 21 days is the norm, and I've had females go as long as 30 days!

However, since this is her first heat, it may not be as long as subsequent heats. My male showed little interest when one of my females first came in season. The next time she came in....totally different story!! :surprise:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> However, since this is her first heat, it may not be as long as subsequent heats. My male showed little interest when one of my females first came in season. The next time she came in....totally different story!! :surprise:


This ^^. Deja's first heat was short too but then a few weeks later she got the real one. Her breeder called the first heat, a "fake heat" or you could call it a 'pre-heat'? :grin2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

"Pre-heat" Bwahaha! Wolfy, I just splurted my coffee all over the screen! :grin2:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Wait: who is Wanda, and why would you want to do this to her?? :surprise:


Wanda is my sister's husband's mother. She is the one that put pigs on my parents' front lawn on my little sister's birthday. She is the one that chased her other daughter in law around the yard with a ball bat on her wedding day. She is the one that told my sister in law (my brother's wife) that her husband told her that she would drive her to the college for classes. She is the one that that couldn't understand why my parents were upset about the pigs, when they allow their daughter to visit her son down in Columbus. My sister and her husband have been together for 2 decades and have been married for one anyway, and with each passing year, Wanda gets worse. 

She's not a nice person. You needn't feel sorry for her. Dad got rid of the skunk, and did not throw it in her yard. I thought it was a waste of a skunk carcass not to do something with it.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Mei's definitely in heat. 







Her day one of bleeding/spotting was Monday, Aug 27. I want to say she started a few days before without any discharge. I am only basing this off of the fact that her male GSD buddy, Chase, 3 days prior to that day one of discharge was totally up in her business instead of the normal playing. Meaning he was constantly plugging his nose in her parts and trying to hump pretty much any body part of hers. It was actually kinda funny. Poor guy is 6 months old and he's still trying to figure out the process. Is this a safe assumption her heat technically started before 27 Aug? There may have been blood but we did not see any. Also the night before my wife's sister's dog was doing same thing. At that point we definitely knew she was going to start bleeding at any time, and it did the very next morning. 

So far so good with her. She now stands calmly while we put her washable diapers on. So glad she doesn't chew at them because they sure were expensive! Well worth it though. We've had to clean up the floor just a few times. One time in the morning she sat and left some little puddles but she ended up licking it up. She's been good at keeping herself clean. 

This past week we have close eye on her. The leash is back on while we play outside. Diapers on when shes out of the kennel in the house. Off while outside to go potty and get some air. So far only one random dog came runnin to the yard with no owner. Little yappie yorkie lookin thing. Mei quickly put it in its place and it ran off barking lol. For the most part everyone in the neighborhood is good with their dogs. 

I still allow her to play with Angus, her lab boyfriend, who is neutered. They played just fine for about an hour last night out front. Nothing out of the ordinary and Angus, poor guy, doesn't even seem interested. He did sniff her once and licked her down there but only lasted a second and didnt happen again. All he was probably thinking was, you stink girl!!

Can I allow her to play with other females? Will Mei or the other get bitchy attitude with each other? Human females get bitchy, we all know it, is why I ask lol. One of my coworkers got a 13 week old female long hair GSD and I want them to meet. We may get together today. Gorgeous looking dog. I just don't want Mei to give it attitude. 

Like I said, so far so good. Not as bad/messy as I thought. Based off some of the comments here, I'll assume she is still fertile for at least a week after bleeding stops. When does it stop? It is no longer blood red. That only lasted a few days. Now it is either brownish clear or pinkish clear. She really started stinking just a couple days ago. Can only really smell it up close really. Crazy how male dogs can smell it far away. 

Sorry for long post. Just hope it can help someone who is also as clueless as me. Did a search and this was the only one I found with great responses and pertaining to my situation. Main question is, can she play with females? Don't want an attitude bitch fight with one in heat and the other maybe jealous??? I dont know lol!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitches in heat get pretty "bitchy" with other females. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Muskeg said:


> Bitches in heat get pretty "bitchy" with other females. I wouldn't risk it.


Cool, thanks! Dont want that puppy traumatized.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

FWIW, you can order the cute, but somewhat pricey diapers from sites like Chewy. Or, you can go to your local big box store and buy the store brand of Depends for considerably less. Cut a hole for her tail, and you're good to go. Plus they're easily disposable and biodegradable (depending on brand) which, at this price point, saves the pain of more laundry --- my personal bete noir. 

I agree with posters who said each girl is different. Of the 4 that I had, 3 came into season annually (or semi-annually) like clockwork. The last seemed to come into season whenever she felt the need for "a good time." Totally unpredictable.  I learned to watch for sudden male interest in her nether regions and shift into high gear immediately. Never had an "oops," but it was a tad stressful. Manageable, but still stressful.

I also agree that you should err on the side of caution: Crate/isolate if you have both sexes, no more chill time outside by herself (some of them are truly devious), and assume that active heat lasts 1-2 weeks longer than you think it should. 

Aly


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I roll up the rugs, mop after her and keep her home. No diapers as she cleans herself pretty well and I don't want her to have to stress about not being able to do this. When I point to a red drop on the floor, she "mops" it up so I don't have to. Nobody has to know about this except all you people on this forum who understand. 
Before Griff, I found her heat a relaxing time as I didn't have to plan activities outside the house. This will be different with her next heat when Griff will be one year old.....and smarter than last time


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

andywhite said:


> But as a man, this isn't really my thing. And I need some basic guidlines. :|


Sorry. My brain stopped here. I can't read thru the tears. :rofl:


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

The heat cycle can vary a lot. My girl was 9 mos old when her 1st heat came. She was in heat for 34 days - 11 days of light flow - 13 days of heavy flow - 10 days of light flow. We had her spayed before the next one came. I kept her on leash when outdoors the whole 34 days - just in case!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Neighbor dog Chase escaped and ran right here. 








We had Mei out front lol. Either Chase could hear Mei's tags jingling OR he smelled her!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Just an update. 

About 3.5 weeks into her heat. The bleeding has been pretty much nonexistent for past week, so that's been good. No need for her underwear lol. She's still pretty swollen in her girly bits. She doesn't stink as bad lately so that's good lol. 

Just want this to end! She has only been playing with her neutered boy friend. All the other boys miss her! Chase hasn't just randomly shown up in the yard like he did twice couple weeks ago lol. Chase and Mei would have gorgeous puppies though! I wanna say Chase is an eastern DDR based off his tan color being more golden/brown and he's so big.


----------



## desertsage01 (Jan 3, 2018)

Mei said:


> Oh geez, I'm not looking forward to this. Can't believe the smell is that strong to attract dogs like that.
> 
> How old is your girl? Mine turns six months next week and I hear it will happen. Anytime now until 12 months. I can tell she's grown up bit already. She makes a "aaaaah, that's the sweet spot" face when I rub her belly and hind leg area now lol.



Our girl is 9 months and just came out of heat. The smell was horrific in her!! I had to light candles in the house. I thought, I'm not going thru this again. During her bleeding time, she was pretty clean about it but she did drip when she first got up. Thank goodness we have mostly all tile floors. I tried the doggie diapers and she ripped them off. I didn't want to put a collar on her and stress her out so I just dealt with it and I was so stressed out. Her bed in her crate was a mess and I washed it every day. I can't wait to get her spayed.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Mei said:


> Just an update.
> 
> About 3.5 weeks into her heat. The bleeding has been pretty much nonexistent for past week, so that's been good. No need for her underwear lol. She's still pretty swollen in her girly bits. She doesn't stink as bad lately so that's good lol.
> 
> Just want this to end! She has only been playing with her neutered boy friend. All the other boys miss her! Chase hasn't just randomly shown up in the yard like he did twice couple weeks ago lol. Chase and Mei would have gorgeous puppies though! I wanna say Chase is an eastern DDR based off his tan color being more golden/brown and he's so big.


Hang in there! Almost through!


Coloration wise, he looks more WGSL to me, but I'm no pro. His rear end reminds me of a show line, but I know most puppies go through that weird lanky phase.


Katsu should be going into heat again in November if you base it 6 months from when they first went into heat (is that how it's done?). I didn't notice any particular odor coming from her when she was the first time. 


I've been holding off from applying to trials for the end of this year since AKC is finicky about bitches in heat competing. We will apply for our NW1 trial though, regardless of whether or not she's in season. Depending on the outcome of her follow up with the cardiologist in Feb, we will spay then. Part of me is excited to not deal with the month long "lock downs." I will go for a male next time :grin2:


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

desertsage01 said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Oh geez, I'm not looking forward to this. Can't believe the smell is that strong to attract dogs like that.
> ...


Crazy how the smell works. I could only smell her up close. Overall it hasn't been too bad, just ready for it to be over! This doesn't change my spay at 24 months plan.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update.
> ...


Is Katsu dogs name?? To win? Or fried cutlet lol. 

Ya, Chase is lanky and he's got a abnormally, at least I think its TOO long, long tail too. You're probably right though. His dad and grandpa are showline champions or something in his pedigree. I only based my guess off of the YouTube channel, The German Shepherd Man. He has an awesome chill DDR puppy that looks just like chase. 

I hope it's not every 6 months! I plan on spaying at 24 months.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Mei said:


> Is Katsu dogs name?? To win? Or fried cutlet lol.
> 
> Ya, Chase is lanky and he's got a abnormally, at least I think its TOO long, long tail too. You're probably right though. His dad and grandpa are showline champions or something in his pedigree. I only based my guess off of the YouTube channel, The German Shepherd Man. He has an awesome chill DDR puppy that looks just like chase.
> 
> I hope it's not every 6 months! I plan on spaying at 24 months.


 
Yes, Katsu is her name, lol! We go for the food reference for our dogs so fried cutlet. I did read Katsudon was to win, and I thought that was pretty cool for a reference, but fried cutlet was the original idea :grin2:

Our other dog's name is Kalbi (Galbi, typically anywhere other than Hawaii) - Korean pork spare ribs lol!

I've got a few names lined up for my next GSD - Musubi, Kimchi, Loco Moco (Loco for short), Shoyu, etc.

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but it is usually every 4-6 months. Depends on the dog and it can take some time to become regular. If you know your breeder, you can ask how often her lines go into season (mine told me they start at 8 months and every 6 months. Sure enough, Katsu went into season at 8 months).

It can be a bit irritating for the regular owner, though. I do want to wait until she is 2 years, but I may cut it short at 18 months. We do UKC conformation and she's one win from her champion title - it's hard to find altered competition here which is one reason I want to keep her intact for now. I had plans to breed her but with the genetic heart defect, that is off the table.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The pup in the picture looks German Show Line. Pretty dog. As for the smell, if it is knocking you out, then that could be an indication of an infection and that could be dangerous. Dogs can smell a bitch in heat from afar, but their noses are something like 1000 better than ours. 



I've heard people complain of a fishy odor, etc. Joy was pretty nasty one season, but never had another really stinky season. Usually it is not bad, but because they clean themselves constantly, when they come up to give you a kiss -- that can be pretty yuck.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

desertsage01 said:


> Our girl is 9 months and just came out of heat. The smell was horrific in her!! I had to light candles in the house. I thought, I'm not going thru this again. During her bleeding time, she was pretty clean about it but she did drip when she first got up. Thank goodness we have mostly all tile floors. I tried the doggie diapers and she ripped them off. I didn't want to put a collar on her and stress her out so I just dealt with it and I was so stressed out. Her bed in her crate was a mess and I washed it every day. I can't wait to get her spayed.


I keep the mop by the door and use old towels to cover dog beds, old sheets to cover any rugs.

Shadow had one heat that the smell was horrid, other then that no odor at all. I had one bitch that seemed to get a bit of a greasy coat during heats. None of my girls have kept the diapers on. I did say last night though that my next one will be spayed. I may change my mind but we shall see.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Going through it with Scarlet right now. She likes to be on the couch with me, so I have waterproof sheets that I put on the couch, covered by dog blankets and beach towels. Easy to wash that way. She’s pretty clean, so it hasn’t been too messy this time. Some drops on the floor that I wipe up with the microfiber mop.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Is Katsu dogs name?? To win? Or fried cutlet lol.
> ...


That's awesome lol! Ya, I lived there for five years total. Love Japan! Get to go back every now and then which is nice. 

Heres more good ones that could work.. 
Yaki, Tako, Takoyaki, Udon, Yuki, Sato, Kyupi, list can go on lol! Kyupi would be awesome lol!


----------

